# What is Your Hiring Process Like For New Employees?



## SmallTownJoe (Apr 11, 2017)

Specifically,

what do you do to
- find new employees
- hire them
- keep them satisfied in the job
- if worst comes to worst, fire them


I would love the input from people who have a small to large staff consistently!

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

- find new employees
I check the local bar and ask how many fingers I am holding up. The one who is closest gets hired

- hire them
Promise them free whiskey

- keep them satisfied in the job
See above

- if worst comes to worst, fire them
Drop them back off at bar


----------



## Joe Pro (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm probably not the best to answer, gone through about 20 guys in the last 3-4 years. I have gotten a couple good ones that have stuck around.

1. Best place to get guys is word of mouth, tell your salesman, sub, lumber yard, neighbors your looking for help. Best guys your gonna find are working for someone they hate and or can't keep them busy.

Ziprecuiter is a joke and pretty big $$$$. I try Craigslist probably every other month just in case I get lucky.

2. Be very specific about what you are looking for. I have them meet me on site and show them our work and what I am expecting. Once they start, make sure you use them to exactly what they said they can do. 

3. Pay em' what their worth and make them want to come to work. Nothing worse than a owner who can't schedule, order materials, subs on top of each other ect. 

Also, keep em motivated. Bonus for a job completed early, coffee, lunch, just think what you would want to work for someone. My guys go the extra mile, I get a call at 7 p.m. "all set where to tomorrow?" I also let them go home at noon if the job is done with pay.

4. Firing is usually easy, I set the bar when we discussed the position. You didn't meet the qualifications we agreed on. Keeping guys who don't pull their weight takes down the whole team. Why work hard when I just have to come back and fix John's work?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

1) Who knows someone? Like good clients, good employees are going to come from someone you know and trust.

2) They work for me on a 1-2 day "interview". If that works out, it's a 90 day probation. If that works out, it's a raise and handshake welcoming you to the team.

3) Reward when they go above and beyond. Encourage and compliment a job well done. Correct and Contruct wrong behavior into right behavior. Never be afraid to roll up your sleeves and get dirty.

4) Firing is handled with the utmost care. Documentation and witnesses to a breach in company policy is a must. But firing should never be a surprise to either party.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

TNTSERVICES said:


> 4) Firing is handled with the utmost care. Documentation and witnesses to a breach in company policy is a must. But firing should never be a surprise to either party.


Having the right paperwork lined up saves a lot of trouble I believe.


----------



## woodyacd (Jul 31, 2016)

Joe Pro said:


> I'm probably not the best to answer, gone through about 20 guys in the last 3-4 years. I have gotten a couple good ones that have stuck around.
> 
> 1. Best place to get guys is word of mouth, tell your salesman, sub, lumber yard, neighbors your looking for help. Best guys your gonna find are working for someone they hate and or can't keep them busy.
> 
> ...


I have a tough time finding guys too.

we do interior remodeling , and repairs . allot of high end wood work.

if I put an add on craigslist.
I don`t tell them what I'm looking for.
if I do ,everyone of them will say they are experts at this.
rather, I tell them to spell out what type of work they do , and what type of work they would rather do.
I tell them to let me know what type of vehicle they have
what tools they have 
and where do they live.

its allot faster to sift through them that way, and illuminate the ones who just aren`t right for what we do

I definitely agree with treating employees well.
they way I look at it is :
your employees are your money makers, not your customer.
a customer might not call back 
your guys are there every day.
make them want to come to work,

I`m firm , I have no problem saying I`m not happy if something's not to my liking .
but you always have to show respect.


----------



## Disasterman (Jan 9, 2017)

Find - Referrals are always the best source. Always be on the look out for new/better personnel. Placing advertisements depends on the level of employee, carpentry and labor we go to Craigslist. 

Hire - Have them sign their offer sheet. Background check, signed document for having received an employee manual, orientation by their supervisor, pair them with a seasoned, trusted employee for at least a week (depending on position). New Estimator/Project manager get a daily meeting for training, coaching and debrief for the first two weeks, then our standard weekly individual debrief.

Keep The Satisfied - Observe, coach and hold them accountable. Give them them credit when due. Review them as promised/outlined in their offer sheet.

Discipline - Hold them accountable during coaching, written warnings should be given, signed (if possible) and kept in their personnel file (locked). If you fire them, write up the dismissal and give them a copy.


----------



## nes999 (Apr 14, 2015)

1.) Call union hall.
2.) Have them work.
3.) When time allows: Pee test and some quality time with our safety handbook.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you think your smart?

No, hired, yes not hired.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

nes999 said:


> 1.) Call union hall.
> 2.) Have them work.
> 3.) When time allows: Pee test and some quality time with our safety handbook.


Call the union hall and tell them to stick it up their arse. :thumbsup:


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

I really dislike the drug screens. Employers pass up good skilled workers who like an occasional toke at night to relive their aches and pains and sleep good. OTOH, you can guzzle down booze on a regular basis and get hired..or do meth, coke, etc and it clears out of your system in a few days. Yeah pound down a few beers at lunch and go back to work. BTW one or two tokes of MJ and it's in your system for 30-45 days. Drug screens...Murica'yeah.

I'm in CO. Yeah....a supposed "legal" MMJ state. Well it ain't ! Personally I don't like the feeling of being high nor do I ever use MMJ during the day. But at night when I want some pain relief and a good nights sleep I indulge. I don't drink booze or mess with any other drugs. Drug screening is nothing but a bunch of bullcrud. It's also a bit funny as many employers have altered (or looked the other way) in the drug screening process. Why ? Because most of their potential employees tested positive for MJ. They can't fill their positions. In CO, quite a lot of people use it and the majority of "users" are in the 45 and up age category. I find it highly beneficial and pretty damm safe when used in moderation. Another good reason why I run my own biz now.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

kirkdc said:


> I really dislike the drug screens. Employers pass up good skilled workers who like an occasional toke at night to relive their aches and pains and sleep good. OTOH, you can guzzle down booze on a regular basis and get hired..or do meth, coke, etc and it clears out of your system in a few days. Yeah pound down a few beers at lunch and go back to work. BTW one or two tokes of MJ and it's in your system for 30-45 days. Drug screens...Murica'yeah.
> 
> I'm in CO. Yeah....a supposed "legal" MMJ state. Well it ain't ! Personally I don't like the feeling of being high nor do I ever use MMJ during the day. But at night when I want some pain relief and a good nights sleep I indulge. I don't drink booze or mess with any other drugs. Drug screening is nothing but a bunch of bullcrud. It's also a bit funny as many employers have altered (or looked the other way) in the drug screening process. Why ? Because most of their potential employees tested positive for MJ. They can't fill their positions. In CO, quite a lot of people use it and the majority of "users" are in the 45 and up age category. I find it highly beneficial and pretty damm safe when used in moderation. Another good reason why I run my own biz now.




What happens when that employee gets in an accident? Will insurance cover it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

kirkdc said:


> I really dislike the drug screens. Employers pass up good skilled workers who like an occasional toke at night to relive their aches and pains and sleep good. OTOH, you can guzzle down booze on a regular basis and get hired..or do meth, coke, etc and it clears out of your system in a few days. Yeah pound down a few beers at lunch and go back to work. BTW one or two tokes of MJ and it's in your system for 30-45 days. Drug screens...Murica'yeah.
> 
> I'm in CO. Yeah....a supposed "legal" MMJ state. Well it ain't ! Personally I don't like the feeling of being high nor do I ever use MMJ during the day. But at night when I want some pain relief and a good nights sleep I indulge. I don't drink booze or mess with any other drugs. Drug screening is nothing but a bunch of bullcrud. It's also a bit funny as many employers have altered (or looked the other way) in the drug screening process. Why ? Because most of their potential employees tested positive for MJ. They can't fill their positions. In CO, quite a lot of people use it and the majority of "users" are in the 45 and up age category. I find it highly beneficial and pretty damm safe when used in moderation. Another good reason why I run my own biz now.


Drugs and Alcohol impair, period. I don't want a guy who tokes, shoots or snorts on his, or my time to be responsible for his, my or my other employee's safety.

Drinking on your time does not affect me at all, unless you are hung over or late to work. But I love working a hung over employee.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Drugs and Alcohol impair, period. I don't want a guy who tokes,


Yea but pakalolol is legal in so many states now:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea but pakalolol is legal in so many states now:blink:


It's not legal federally and will still get you a DWI. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea but pakalolol is legal in so many states now:blink:





TNTSERVICES said:


> It's not legal federally and will still get you a DWI. :whistling


Gawd I hope that will change and soon. So it's ok to drink but not smoke pakalolol:no: As a person that has done plenty of both I'll say that's just stupid.


----------



## woodyacd (Jul 31, 2016)

bottom line , as an employer , are we supposed to risk that your the " I only use it occasionally , and never at work " guy?

or the other 90 that say " I only use it occasionally , and never at work " guy , and your a liar.

grow up ,
if you need a job , and you can`t keep one , just maybe , your periodic intake may be to blame .

I`m an ex-stoner , did almost anything out there in my teens and early 20`s .
but I grew up.

I`m a boss now ,

as it is , business is not a perfect science , and is a gamble with my hard earned money .
your job is to make yourself look like you`d be a good gamble.
that you will make money for me .
smoke , drink if you want
but don`t blame us for not wanting to gamble on you

free choice works both ways


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

It's possible a few people are missing my point. I thought I made things clear on my last post. I'll try again.

A employee decides to smoke a joint in the evening (or on the weekend). The average length of the effects of MJ are 2-3 hours tops. He wakes up in the morning and is NOT "under the influence" and he is completely sober/straight. He does not smoke on the job site. But yet if he undergoes a urine test it will show up as positive now making him a criminal. In fact the testing that they now have will make that person show a positive for 30-45 days..even if he only smoked one joint. And again, the person is no longer under the influence nor has any of the pyschoactive effects from that one episode.

OTOH, should a guy drink 6 beers in the evening and go to work he too is sober but yet has little if any alcohol in his sytem (by the test procedures for alcohol). Yet that is acceptable by some? And is it acceptable for a worker to pound down a 12 pack and go to work the next day and have the boss enjoy watching him "work his hangover off?"

A bit of of a double standard or what ?

How about the guy who does a line of coke on the weekend and shows up for work on Monday. Of course the effects have long wore off AND the compounds of cocaine are no longer in his body nor can they be detetcted by drug screens. But since cannabis is fat soluable it remains in the body for 30-45 days as most other drugs are elimainated in just a few days to a week.

And yet it is also widely accepted that a person who is taking prescribed pharma meds (vicidin, codeine, valium, et) that it's OK to be on the job site. Under the influence. That's acceptable ? Huh ?

Again, anyone seeing a double standard here ?

and another fact: Most people in the workforce are taking some form of "drug" on a regular basis. Whether it be prescribed by an MD or just a recreational thing which includes doctors, lawyers, truck drivers, teachers, etc. They also know how to beat some of the drug screen tests as well. 

But I find it odd that pharma prescribed drugs and alcohol are widley accepted and A-OK with the masses when in fact they are the most dangerous forms of "medication." And yet so many people still have this "Reefer Madness" mentality as if cannabis is heroin. 

Again I am talking about the midnight tokers ( yes I am one of "those") not the guys who are smoking cannabis 24/7 and on the jobsite. But OTOH not everyone who smokes regularly is lazy and stupid. Another myth. Too many people sterotyping others who use cannbis in moderation needs to be put to rest. I have seen some great workers who choose to use cannabis and I would never exclude them from being hired on. Now excessive boozers and heavy druggies OTOH, I'll give them a chance but too often I find they are the worst ...from not showing up, working half days and doing shoddy work.

So again let me say it once again and make myself clear: I see nothing wrong with a guy choosing to use cannabis in moderation to kick back and relax after a hard days work..and get a good nights sleep without aches and pains from this profession. They wake up sober, go to work and do their job. Why is this any different from the guy who guzzles down a six pack in his evening lazyboy chair?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Control freaks


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

My states unemployment agency has a work share program. I'm looking to bring a helper on soon and I'm thinking if the program works as I imagine I could afford to pay at least $20/hr.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Ya know what guys I like to hire and have had good results with ?

The ones that ran that their own biz and went belly up. The ones I encountered were skilled well and since they had a biz they know whats it's like on the other side..therefore they tend to appreciate working for someone else without the hassle and headaches of running their own shop. 

And yeah I been on both sides of that.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kirkdc said:


> Is "being under the influence" of pharma drugs OK?


What about a prescription for medical pakalolo, it is now a pharma drug in so many states????


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Crap. Another word to have to look up.

pakalolo - Wiktionary
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/pakalolo
pakalolo (countable and uncountable, plural pakalolos). (Hawaii) A cultivar of marijuana said to be the world's best. (Hawaii) A person who smokes this cultivar.

................


Pakalolo and the President - The New York Times
www.nytimes.com/2012/06/11/opinion/pakalolo-and-the-president.html
Jun 10, 2012 - Rolling Stone in 1979 called pakalolo Hawaii's No. 1 crop, above sugar and pineapple. Its sickly-sweet haze hung heavily over concerts.........


----------



## nes999 (Apr 14, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Call the union hall and tell them to stick it up their arse. :thumbsup:


The majority of my work is state contracts so I have to use union guys. Although even my shop positions will soon be union. It's hard work and I can't get anyone to do it even paying an absolute premium. If rather save money and pay an apprentice to do it than go through a half dozen or more shop guys. 

I am honestly curious if you had an emergency job come up and you need an additional 50 or 100 guys how would you do it? I am not being a smart ass. I have only had a union shop and have only worked in union shops even as a non-union worker. 

Honestly I'm not one of those "You have to be union" people. My situation dicates that I am. I could see in other trades how you could lose your ass paying union wages.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

nes999 said:


> The majority of my work is state contracts so I have to use union guys. Although even my shop positions will soon be union. It's hard work and I can't get anyone to do it even paying an absolute premium. If rather save money and pay an apprentice to do it than go through a half dozen or more shop guys.
> 
> I am honestly curious if you had an emergency job come up and you need an additional 50 or 100 guys how would you do it? I am not being a smart ass. I have only had a union shop and have only worked in union shops even as a non-union worker.
> 
> Honestly I'm not one of those "You have to be union" people. My situation dicates that I am. I could see in other trades how you could lose your ass paying union wages.


I can't think of a reason or circumstance in which I would need 50-100 guys in an emergency. We do residential remodeling.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I can't think of a reason or circumstance in which I would need 50-100 guys in an emergency. We do residential remodeling.


I have been on jobs that had over 500 guys on them... That work over here is all union.It takes a bigger and reputable contractor for that work. The subs come from all over the country to get in on that and military work here. The first pics is the crew gathering for the monday morning safety meeting and the second is the crew getting lunch when the owner bought it for us.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have been on jobs that had over 500 guys on them... That work over here is all union.It takes a bigger and reputable contractor for that work. The subs come from all over the country to get in on that and military work here. The first pics is the crew gathering for the monday morning safety meeting and the second is the crew getting lunch when the owner bought it for us.


Good for you guys. Unions are still organized thugery and can kiss my ass.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Good for you guys. Unions are still organized thugery and can kiss my ass.


Wow I never knew you didn't like the union so much. Have you ever work with the carpenters union?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Wow I never knew you didn't like the union so much. Have you ever work with the carpenters union?


We have had this discussion in the past. Could it be that they are right about all that weed. I have worked along side most unions. I have also had my van photographed and my employees hassled.

Are you a union shop?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> We have had this discussion in the past. Could it be that they are right about all that weed. I have worked along side most unions. I have also had my van photographed and my employees hassled.
> 
> Are you a union shop?


You are in Naperville, IL:blink: You've never worked around any of the unions out here. The unions out here would never mess with a guy doing residential remodeling. What are you talking about ,,,all that weed???


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tradecraft_joe said:


> Specifically,
> 
> what do you do to
> - find new employees
> ...


Yesterday, in my inbox:

How do I attract good employees for low-level jobs?

http://smallbizsurvival.com/2017/06...jobs.html?mc_cid=8f34adbc50&mc_eid=6df0bbb64f

It's a good read.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess my interview process needs a little work. Here is how it goes,
Them:Hi, I'm So and so, are you hiring?
Me: You don't want to work for me.
Them: Perplexed look on their face
Me: I'm a ball bustin ******* that will have you crying in your coffee by 7:15 am
Anyone think I need to work on my people skills?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

^^^^^

Honesty is always good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You are in Naperville, IL:blink: You've never worked around any of the unions out here. The unions out here would never mess with a guy doing residential remodeling. What are you talking about ,,,all that weed???


We have had many discussion concerning unions. You are pro and I am against. It's not a new subject for us. Sense you having issues remembering it, and mary jane is known for causing memory loss...:whistling

But you got me...you know my experience better than me. Before I did residential remodeling, I was a low voltage electrician. I worked all over the city of Chicago, not Naperville. I worked along side every union you can think of in Chicago.

Again, are you a union shop?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I am not pro union ,,I am pro supporting my family. I just work for where ever I can get the best deal. The best deal in this island is the union most of the time.Oh and please stop accusing me of smoking anything. I don't smoke any thing in over 25 years.. I'm just not so controlling to think if a guy who smoked a joint last Friday he should be denied a living. We are carpenters!! Look back and see where we came from.. We are drinking , partying rule breaking SOBs:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I am not pro union ,,I am pro supporting my family. I just work for where ever I can get the best deal. The best deal in this island is the union most of the time.Oh and please stop accusing me of smoking anything. I don't smoke any thing in over 25 years.. I'm just not so controlling to think if a guy who smoked a joint last Friday he should be denied a living. We are carpenters!! Look back and see where we came from.. We are drinking , partying rule breaking SOBs:thumbsup:


If Hitler were passing out good paying jobs I guess you would sign up? I guess integrity is out the window. 

It's not about controlling, it's about being in control. Private business can make their own rules. If they want a drug free place, there isn't a thing wrong with that. They have families and other employees to consider. But being selfish is part of what's wrong with this society.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If Hitler were passing out good paying jobs I guess you would sign up? I guess integrity is out the window.
> 
> It's not about controlling, it's about being in control. Private business can make their own rules. If they want a drug free place, there isn't a thing wrong with that. They have families and other employees to consider. But being selfish is part of what's wrong with this society.


Why you bring Hitler into it:blink::blink: isn't he dead:blink:And what's wrong with Hitler:blink::blink: He's got nothing on America!!!!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If they want a drug free place, there isn't a thing wrong with that.


I never said anything about doing drugs at the work place or being at work under the influence.
I am all in favor of a drug free work place too.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why you bring Hitler into it:blink::blink: isn't he dead:blink:And what's wrong with Hitler:blink::blink: He's got nothing on America!!!!!


You indicated that as long as it was a good paying job it didn't matter where it came from. How the unions harass hard working Americans and American business is disgusting. How the lie about non union companies and bully their way around town. yes even in Naperville.

Point was that you would sell out to whomever if the pay was good.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I never said anything about doing drugs at the work place or being at work under the influence.
> I am all in favor of a drug free work place too.


If someone does it on a Friday night, the will eventually do it too close to work ours. Pretty easy way to make sure they are drug free at your workplace is if they are drug free all the time.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If someone does it on a Friday night, the will eventually do it too close to work ours. Pretty easy way to make sure they are drug free at your workplace is if they are drug free all the time.


But beer& wine are fine????
Look you really know nothing about the working climate here in Hawaii so you might as well drop it now. Like I said GCs come from all over the country to sub work here. There is a lot of money on the military bases,, oh and we have more here than any other state.
I can't believe you brought Hitler into it... :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> But beer& wine are fine????
> Look you really know nothing about the working climate here in Hawaii so you might as well drop it now. Like I said GCs come from all over the country to sub work here. There is a lot of money on the military bases,, oh and we have more here than any other state.
> I can't believe you brought Hitler into it... :laughing:


Yes, yes they are. They don't alter your brain chemistry.

You don't know the working climate here.

Hitler was a good illustration. I'm sorry that you didn't understand it. I could explain it further, but I don't have time to draw you pictures.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, and are you ever going to answer whether you are a union outfit or not? My guess is you are not.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

"*Alcohol directly affects brain chemistry* by altering levels of neurotransmitters -- the chemical messengers that transmit the signals throughout the body that control thought processes, behavior and emotion. Alcohol affects both "excitatory" neurotransmitters and "inhibitory" neurotransmitters."

Link for a valid well-respected peer-reveiwed medical article: https://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/aa63/aa63.htm

Alcohol and mental health issues: https://www.drinkaware.co.uk/alcoho...ohol/mental-health/alcohol-and-mental-health/

Do I really need to mention the damaging effects that alcohol does to the liver and kidneys ? Intestional tract ? 
http://www.medicaldaily.com/alcohol...ing-destroyed-your-alcohol-consumption-291440


How about the the alcohol and violence/aggression connection ?
https://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/aa38.htm


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yes, yes they are. They don't alter your brain chemistry.
> 
> You don't know the working climate here.
> 
> Hitler was a good illustration. I'm sorry that you didn't understand it. I could explain it further, but I don't have time to draw you pictures.


I never said or acted like I know the working climate there. As for drawing me a picture,,,, Altho you may think I'm stupid I know things and been places you could never in your wildest dreams know:laughing: about. I still don't see the parallel with Hitler..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

The bottom line is,,,, what I was doin in Waikiki last saturday night between 10pm and 2:30am is nobodys business but mine and a buddy or 2 and maybe cocktail waitress and maybe a dancer:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

kirkdc said:


> "*Alcohol directly affects brain chemistry* by altering levels of neurotransmitters -- the chemical messengers that transmit the signals throughout the body that control thought processes, behavior and emotion. Alcohol affects both "excitatory" neurotransmitters and "inhibitory" neurotransmitters."
> 
> Link for a valid well-respected peer-reveiwed medical article: https://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/aa63/aa63.htm
> 
> ...


Obviously it alters you while you are under the influence, however there are no real long term altering of brain chemistry. The same cannot be said for casual use of pot or other controlled substances. It actually rewires how your brain works.

But I see what you did there. You went from the casual use we were discussing and leaped over to abuse. And yes, it can cause damage to your organs, but none of that affects how you work. What would affect your work is the amount of drinking needed to get there. It would mean they were drinking before after and during the work day. Therefore they are intoxicated while on the clock.

Alcohol is typically abused by those that are needing actual medication, but instead use it to self medicate. It's a chicken vs egg argument. It's not the cause of mental health issues, but can amplify and increase rate of progression. But again, we are talking about the abuse and not casual use, which is the topic at hand.

In fact there are actually many health benefits to a daily drink. Again, the same cannot be said for pot or other abused drugs.

But nice try.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I never said or acted like I know the working climate there. As for drawing me a picture,,,, Altho you may think I'm stupid I know things and been places you could never in your wildest dreams know:laughing: about. I still don't see the parallel with Hitler..


You defended unions after my comment. You didn't originally, or really to date, define how Unions were different in Hawaii versus other states. You told me I couldn't know how they work there and I said that same to you. Works both ways.

Being willfully ignorant about something versus stupid isn't the same thing, but I am pretty sure that we could all say that we each know things and have been places that others couldn't imagine. I am not sure how that makes any impact on anything that is being discussed here.

As for Hitler, it's quite simple. Who you work for is more important than what they pay. In other words, it doesn't matter who is paying high wages if they are evil. Unions are evil, IMO. I would guess they picket non union jobs in your state. Jobs that are completed by legit non union contractors. So you support an organization that harasses your fellow hard working Americans.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The bottom line is,,,, what I was doin in Waikiki last saturday night between 10pm and 2:30am is nobodys business but mine and a buddy or 2 and maybe cocktail waitress and maybe a dancer:whistling


If it affects your work, it absolutely is their business.

In fact many companies have morality clauses. Whether you like it or not, you represent the company you work for after hours.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Who you work for is more important than what they pay. In other words, it doesn't matter who is paying high wages if they are evil.


No,,, making the most money for my family is the most important... I've worked for some real a55 pukas for the 65$ an hour..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> In fact many companies have morality clauses.


Wow construction companies have morality clauses in napervill:laughing::laughing: over here we have therapy meeting monday morning:thumbsup: I work on militaty bases a lot where there is a lot of pot smoked during the work day!:laughing: They can't have a drug free work place because there would no one to build the 2 houses a day:laughing: This is Hawaii and pakalolo is the state flower.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

After reading all this I need a joint AND a beer ! No one is gonna win this battle so let's get high and drunk. Maybe snort some coke, eat some mushrooms and .... and don't forget to take your medically prescribed pharma drugs which are A-OK (even though the have the highest risk of serious side effects) 

I'm done here. :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No,,, making the most money for my family is the most important... I've worked for some real a55 pukas for the 65$ an hour..


And that's my point. You would work for anyone (Hitler) to make the most money for your family.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Wow construction companies have morality clauses in napervill:laughing::laughing: over here we have therapy meeting monday morning:thumbsup: I work on militaty bases a lot where there is a lot of pot smoked during the work day!:laughing: They can't have a drug free work place because there would no one to build the 2 houses a day:laughing: This is Hawaii and pakalolo is the state flower.


Please quote where I said construction companies. I think I said companies. Maybe you are just stupid.

If they cracked down on drug use they would eventually have plenty of drug free workers.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Like I said before. You do drugs, you don't work for me. I don't care when you did them. If they show up on a test, you are gone. Easy way to ensure a drug free safe work environment.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And that's my point. You would work for anyone (Hitler) .


And you call me stupid:clap::laughing: Hitler is dead!!! You are very controlling and judgemental. Don't ever come over here. They have a special name for you here.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Like I said before. You do drugs,


Oh really:blink: do tell what drugs do I do:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> And you call me stupid:clap::laughing: Hitler is dead!!! You are very controlling and judgemental. Don't ever come over here. They have a special name for you here.



What am I controlling? I guess I could be called protective or even particular, but controlling doesn't even come in to play. I have employed many drug users. Always end the same way. So I don't waste my time, money or put my family's future at risk on drug users. I would expect you to understand doing all that you can to provide for your family since you admitted you don't care who hands out the jobs as long as they are the highest paying.

BTW, are you ever going to answer whether or not you run a union shop?

And isn't calling someone controlling and judgmental, well, judgmental?

And what you think or the names that you think they might call me matters to me not. I won't look you up if I ever come over.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I won't look you up if I ever come over.


Oh please do,,, there's nothing more I'd like to do is have some beers with you :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh really:blink: do tell what drugs do I do:blink:


Never said you did. Go back and read it. It's the "general" you.


----------

